# Easiest scorpion to breed?



## ScorpDemon (Jul 26, 2005)

Just wondering whats the easiest scorpion to breed and raise to adulthood?


----------



## Predator (Jul 26, 2005)

I know C. Exilicauda is easy to breed.  Can have multiple litters from just one mate.  They are one of the hotter species though.  Emps are easy too raise and breed too as long as you can keep a high humidity.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jul 26, 2005)

Deffinately C. exilicauda


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

well another one that is pretty easy to breed is the Androctonus i have bread 5 diffrent kinds with no probs at all, just give em a flat rock and they go to town !


----------



## Predator (Jul 26, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> well another one that is pretty easy to breed is the Androctonus i have bread 5 diffrent kinds with no probs at all, just give em a flat rock and they go to town !


That easy huh?  Now im going to have to buy a male A.A.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

oh its real simple, but make sure for the love of god there both mature or they will rumble !


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmm... well If If I can get a pair of bicolor, I'd love to try it. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 26, 2005)

C exilicauda or C vittatus are about the easiest


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> C exilicauda or C vittatus are about the easiest


ya those to you really dont even have to try to get them to breed.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> Hmm... well If If I can get a pair of bicolor, I'd love to try it. Thanks for that info.


ya if you get to mature A. Bicolors you should have know problems with them mating.


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 26, 2005)

i won't say a specific species
the whole genus of Centruroides is very easy
actually, i think most buthids are
Centruroides, Tityus, Androctonus, Parabuthus....


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

ya i have had no problems with the Centruroides or the Androctonus im willing to second that.


----------



## prang11 (Jul 26, 2005)

Centruroides

Any of them.  Easy to breed and easy to get ahold of in the states.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jul 27, 2005)

I never tried Androctonus but Centruroides are easy(except C.hentzi ... for some reason they're not AS easy, but no exactly hard to breed)


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Jul 27, 2005)

if many locations have quantities of them they are easy to keep. most likely that would make them easy to breed too (or easily reproducing in their home environment). If its very pleasing to look at it will be harder to take care of and may quickly die. If its an ugly nuisance species then it will be almost impossible to kill off. 

does that sound about right or what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 27, 2005)

If I were going to shoot for big numbers, I'd get a large tank and put C. exilicauda in there(12 females and 12 males), you'd see results.


----------



## prang11 (Jul 27, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> If I were going to shoot for big numbers, I'd get a large tank and put C. exilicauda in there(12 females and 12 males), you'd see results.


Does he plan on filling his whole house with young scorps???


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks for the replies.. my little brother is getting to like looking at scorps.. and handling the ones i tell him he can when i'm around.. which at the moment that list consists of emps only.. and will most likely stay that waybut i wanna breed and raise some so he can see the babies and watch them grow.. i think that would be cool for him.. so i have been thinking about getting a few C. exilicauda for a while now.. you guys just made my mind up for me..


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey bro! Handle this big girl for a second for me, will ya?
*hands over a fat, angry A. A.*


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 27, 2005)

he will only take them from me.. he has a handicap, and he knows that i will take care of him, and never hand him anything that will hurt him.. he's deathly afraid of snakes.. but if i hand him one, he's completely cool about it.. for a few minutes anyway


----------



## darrelldlc (Jul 27, 2005)

C gracilis are easy to breed and they have and added benefit as the little ones come out purple with orange claws the slowly change as they molt to the adult colors which are duller in color but it is neat to watch them get there.
Darrell.


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 27, 2005)

ScorpDemon said:
			
		

> he will only take them from me.. he has a handicap, and he knows that i will take care of him, and never hand him anything that will hurt him.. he's deathly afraid of snakes.. but if i hand him one, he's completely cool about it.. for a few minutes anyway


Ofcourse, I was being silly   .


----------



## cloud711 (Jul 27, 2005)

are heterometrus spinnifer species easy to breed? im just curious because im planning to get one soon.


----------

